# Bad König



## MTB-Thomas (24. April 2010)

Hallo,
gibt es hier in Bad König Leute die Lust haben regelmässig Touren zu fahren ?


----------



## iceCalt (24. April 2010)

Ich war da in den Osterferien mit dem Rennrad da.

Kennst du die Königsetappe da?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MTB-Thomas (24. April 2010)

Hallo,
die Königsetappe sagt mir gar nichts.Bin in Michelstadt aufgewachsen und habe die letzten 10 Jahre nicht mehr in der Gegend gewohnt.Seit Ende März/Anfang April wohne ich in Bad König und bin bisher noch dabei ein wenig die Gegend "zu erkunden".Aber es gibt schon echt schöne Ecken die man fahren kann.Heckenhof,Windräder,Munitionslager...


----------



## BadKöniger (28. April 2010)

Hi,
in Bad König gibt es Montags um 17.00 Uhr - Treffpunkt gegenüber Freibad eine kleine Bikertruppe, die sich zu 2 bis 3 Stunden Touren trifft. Komm einfach mal hier oder melde dich bei mir.

[email protected]


----------



## MTB-Thomas (23. Mai 2010)

Hallo,
jetzt wo das Wetter endlich mal wieder besser ist muss man das auch nutzen.Unter der Woche klappt es bei mir schlecht da ich erst kurz vor 18 Uhr von der Arbeit zurück komme 
Die beste Zeit ist eigentlich an den Wochenenden.Morgen früh werde ich auch mal paar Kilometer fahren


----------



## Ourewäller Bub (24. Mai 2010)

Servus,

komm auch aus König, und fahr regelmäßig Touren. Momentan muss ich zwar noch bissl Kondition aufbauen in der Ebene - wird aber langsam 

Im Wald kenn ich mich auch aus 

Wenn du/ihr lust habt einfach melden.

Gruß


----------



## MTB-Thomas (24. Mai 2010)

Hallo,
ich kenne mich hier in den Wäldern noch nicht sonderlich gut aus.Muss ständig rätseln ob ich auch da ankomme wo ich hinwollte... 
Hier mal die Runde von heute morgen


----------



## BadKöniger (25. Mai 2010)

Hi, schöne Runde, aber die guten Trails haste leider alle umfahren. Melde dich einfach mal oder versuchs Montags um 17.00 Uhr (im Sommer auch später nach Absprache) am Schwimmbad.

VG Martin


----------



## Ourewäller Bub (25. Mai 2010)

Hallo,

stimmt da gibt es bessere Möglichkeiten die Strecke zu fahren.


----------



## MTB-Thomas (1. Juni 2010)

Hallo,
ich kenne nur den kleinen "Trail" direkt am Weyprechttempel,das ist ja direkt vor meiner Haustüre   Aber anspruchsvollere würden mich bestimmt eben noch ein wenig überfordern.
Werde schauen ob mich mein Chef mal montags ne Stunde früher weg lässt,dann würde ich es bis 17 Uhr schaffen mitzufahren.


----------

